# John Williams scores?



## SaintDufus (Jul 19, 2015)

_Sorry if this isn't the most accurate place to post this request: I looked at all the forum titles and didn't quite find a match. (If there's already an existing thread about this, please direct me there--thanks.)_

I'm looking for complete, original John Williams orchestral scores, to study.

I've come across oodles of transcriptions, orchestrations, partial scores, piano scores, single instrument scores, etc. I'm not interested in those. I want the full orchestral score, in its entirety, for all instruments, exactly as Williams composed it, for as many of his movies as I can find.

I have some of John's handwritten scores, but these are difficult to read (his handwriting is pretty messy); I need neat, published, perfectly clear scores.

Can anyone direct me to the best place to find these?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vrocko (Jul 19, 2015)

I would go here.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Film-Scoring-Channel/John-Williams-Study-Scores.aspx


----------



## SaintDufus (Jul 29, 2015)

vrocko said:


> I would go here.
> http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Film-Scoring-Channel/John-Williams-Study-Scores.aspx


Thanks vrocko!


----------

